# R34 GTR Equal Length Front Pipe & Tomei Expreme Ti Exhaust



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

Im after an equal length front pipe for my R34 GTR

Also want a Tomei Ti exhaust if anybody is selling up.

Just seeing if any about before I buy new

Thanks


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I will be selling my Tomei in a few months when my new exhaust arrived. I suppose it depends on how much of a rush.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I***8217;ve got a nismo pipe coming off this week if you***8217;re interested


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> I will be selling my Tomei in a few months when my new exhaust arrived. I suppose it depends on how much of a rush.


Probably be looking in about a month.. do you know when yours is likely to be coming off?


----------

